
Unprocessed Foods Cut into Precise 2.5cm Cubes - thebenedict
http://lernertandsander.com/cubes/
======
jacobolus
A reddit commenter compiled a key:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/35qtqy/food_cubes/cr73...](http://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/35qtqy/food_cubes/cr73ttr)

------
abluecloud
Some of their art is really quite cool.

This one I particularly liked: [http://lernertandsander.com/aux-
raus/](http://lernertandsander.com/aux-raus/)

and this scared me a little: [http://lernertandsander.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/every...](http://lernertandsander.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/everyone1.jpg)

~~~
nly
It's a shame the cake at the end is CGI ;(

~~~
andrebaaij
Yes it is :(

FYI; the cake is probably a reference as to us dutch people always serving
this type of cake, albeit smaller and in a different form, at funerals.
Knowing this gives the short a nice touch :)

------
kozak
And in the lower left part you have two pieces of fish, which are actually the
same piece, rotated.

~~~
akx
Somehow I doubt that.

~~~
kozak
Find the high-res file, look very carefully. The piece of fish has enough fine
features to reliably distinguish it from a different piece of fish.

~~~
nekopa
You are right. Interesting, yet somehow it diminishes the piece a little in my
mind, as obviously they composited the final image, whereas I imagined
standing over the piece as if it were on display.

Love the piece still though.

~~~
violentvinyl
> Interesting, yet somehow it diminishes the piece a little in my mind, as
> obviously they composited the final image, whereas I imagined standing over
> the piece as if it were on display.

This. There is something akin to cheating, when each block can be carefully
cut, arranged and photographed (potentially multiple times to get a perfect
image) and then photoshopped into a final image, as oppossed to getting them
all cut and arrangd and taking a photo before the inevitable drooping and
leaking.

It is still an incredible image and a brilliant idea.

------
sjtrny
File under posts from the reddit front page 2 days ago.

Anyway these foods have been processed. What many people don't realise is that
your "natural" fruits have been artificially ripened. There are food safety
processes too such as washing and spraying with fungicide. There's also
labelling and sorting that goes on.

~~~
steckerbrett
The "artificial" ripening with Ethylene isn't really as evil as it sounds,
fruit emits it anyway as it becomes ripe. If you have for example some
avocados that you want to ripen more quickly, putting them in a paper bag with
ripe bananas or lemons will hasten the process significantly. Fruit on its own
like bananas will ripen much more slowly than if they are surrounded by a
bunch of peers.

~~~
userbinator
The faster ripening is also true if they are surrounded by a bunch of pears.

------
nekopa
Actually I take back my comment about the photoshopping diminishing the piece.
After reading a comment on the reddit thread complaining about the perspective
being off, I can see that by 'shopping it they've given it a somewhat unreal
feeling, almost a little Escher-like. Probably why I like it.

~~~
manghoti
that near orthographic perspective had me going "Am I looking at the CG
artwork of some incredibly talented artist?"

It almost compelled me to try making a grid of objects and giving them
different materials as an art piece. Not the only one apparently:
[http://i.imgur.com/UqmpoNh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/UqmpoNh.jpg)

------
robodale
It would be funny if they snuck a cubed Twinkie in there.

------
codewithcheese
It is beautiful, the complexity and and variance of what grows is stunning
from aesthetic perspective.

~~~
mykhal
unfortunately, it is annoyingly orthographic, no perspective.. :)

------
motoboi
They would serve as gorgeous iPhone app icons. At least before apple move away
from skeuomorphism.

------
MadManE
Completely off-topic, but are they precisely 2.5cm, or 1 inch cubes?

~~~
jokr004
I'd definitely say that's on topic, just not a very important detail

This comment is much more off topic

------
kelvin0
Minecraft chef!

------
interdrift
Aaaaand it's down.

------
ProZsolt
This picture satisfy my OCD

------
famousactress
Interesting that the choice was to cut these an inch square but title it
2.5cm. Okay, I take it back. That isn't particularly interesting. Still.

~~~
untog
They are in the Netherlands, after all. They don't use inches for anything.

